# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Luopioisten Linja

## killerpop

Näyttää Luopioisten Linjalle tulleen "uusi" auto käyttöön, meinaan Hietikon Matkojen entinen EJX-252 Volvo B10M / Carrus Star 501. 

AKE:n tietojen perusteella auto on kuitenkin Nordean, joten vielä paha sanoa, onko auto väliaikaisesti lainassa vai tulossa omaksi. Ilmeisesti kuitenkin korvaamassa autoa #3 TGM-413, josta lienee kone rikki.

----------


## Ozzy

> Näyttää Luopioisten Linjalle tulleen "uusi" auto käyttöön, meinaan Hietikon Matkojen entinen EJX-252 Volvo B10M / Carrus Star 501.


Tässä tuo on

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Ilmeisesti talon Taivalkorista (IEU-402) peräisin olevat linjakilpirullat on vaivauduttu asentamaan, joten toivotaan auton kotiutuvan.   :Smile:

----------


## deepthroat

No niin, eli AKE.n tietojen mukaan tämän auton omistaja on Nordea Rahoitus ja haltija Luopioisten Linja, eli ilmeisestikin on tullut jäädäkseen ja kaiketikin numeron 12 tilalle, jota ei ajossa ole näkynyt hetkeen aikaan.

----------


## killerpop

Nyt tämä EJX-252 on maalattu Luopioisten Linjan väreihin ja saanut numerokseen #2

----------


## killerpop

Luopioisten Linjan #7 (ainakin epävirallisesti, kylkinumeroa ei toistaiseksi ole) puolestaan on entinen Lokkilinjat TOR-775, sisällä näytti olevan vielä numero #75.

Alusta: Leyland PSU-3C-2L-14.4 / 5890 7700982
Kori: Lahti 31, 39880 (jos oikein korinumeron näin)

Kuva liitteenä

----------


## deepthroat

> Luopioisten Linjan #7 (ainakin ep&#228;virallisesti, kylkinumeroa ei toistaiseksi ole) puolestaan on entinen Lokkilinjat TOR-775, sis&#228;ll&#228; n&#228;ytti olevan viel&#228; numero #75.
> 
> Alusta: Leyland PSU-3C-2L-14.4 / 5890 7700982
> Kori: Lahti 31, 39880 (jos oikein korinumeron n&#228;in)
> 
> Kuva liitteen&#228;


Ett&#228; voi kauheeta...Jos yritys ostaa linjaliikennek&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n 26-vuotta vanhaa kalustoa,on jossain jotain vikaa, varsinkin taloudenpidossa. Mutta jos taas puolestaan auto on hankittu s&#228;ilytystarkoituksessa, mit&#228; kuitenkin suuresti ep&#228;ilen, on hankinta hatun noston arvoinen.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Luopioisten Linjan #7 (ainakin epävirallisesti, kylkinumeroa ei toistaiseksi ole) puolestaan on entinen Lokkilinjat TOR-775, sisällä näytti olevan vielä numero #75.
> 
> Alusta: Leyland PSU-3C-2L-14.4 / 5890 7700982
> Kori: Lahti 31, 39880 (jos oikein korinumeron näin)
> 
> Kuva liitteenä


Täytyyhän Lellutalossa Lelluja olla, eihän se muuten Lellutalo ole!
Upeaa!!

----------


## Admiral Observer

Auton iällä ei juurikaan ole merkitystä, jos yksilö toimii ja on muuten kunnossa. Muutenkin hassataan rahaa uusiin, monta kertaa susiin, autoihin joiden käyttöikä ei enää lähellekään vastaa vanhojen autojen käyttöikää. 

Ostaako pikkurahalla vanha auto omaksi vai ottaa velalla uusi auto ja tuskailla aina kun se on rikki eikä tuota rahaa jolla maksaa velkaa pois?

Ottakaa mallia Veljekset Salmelasta. Kalusto on ikäloppua, silti asiakkaat kulkevat ja ovat tyytyväisiä? Asiakkaan matkustustarve on se tärkein tyydytettävä, ei se että kalusto on pakasta vedettyä.

----------


## sv

> Ottakaa mallia Veljekset Salmelasta. Kalusto on ikäloppua, silti asiakkaat kulkevat ja ovat tyytyväisiä? Asiakkaan matkustustarve on se tärkein tyydytettävä, ei se että kalusto on pakasta vedettyä.



Siis että esim. Väinö Paunu ajelis kolmostien pikoja edelleen Ajokki 5000B korisilla Volvoilla? Antaa vaan Salmelan yksin olla Suomen liikkuva bussimuseo.

----------


## J_J

> Ottakaa mallia Veljekset Salmelasta. Kalusto on ikäloppua, silti asiakkaat kulkevat ja ovat tyytyväisiä? Asiakkaan matkustustarve on se tärkein tyydytettävä, ei se että kalusto on pakasta vedettyä.


En tiedä oliko tämä viimeinen kappale teksistäsi tarkoitettu vitsiksi, vai kirjoititko ihan tosissasi... Mikäli kyse on ensin mainitusta, niin ei sitten enempää aiheesta. Jos kuitenkin tosissasi olet tuota mieltä, saanen ystävällisesti kehoittaa siirtämään kalenterisi vuoden 2006 kohdalle.

Toisaalta, kyllähän esim toinen tamperelaisista "suurista" yhtiöistä on tuota "salmelamaista" kalustopolitiikkaa tässä viime vuosina harjoitellut. Milloin mistäkin on tullut yhtiöön käytettyjä autoyksilöitä, vanhin on tainnut olla taloon tullessaan 21-vuotias. Enää ei ole pitkä matka Veljekset Salmelan automuseomeininkiin. En ihan jaksa yhtä sokeasti uskoa siihen, että Salmelan asiakkaat niinkään loistavan palvelun tai mukavien, nykyaikaisten autojen ansiosta käyttävät heidän palveluitaan. Ennemminkin taitaa kyse olla siitä, että mitään muuta vaihtoehtoa (kuin oma auto) ei yksinkertaisesti ole! Kaiken kaikkiaan tuollainen toiminta on maksavan asiakkaan aliarvioimista parhaimmillaan

----------


## Admiral Observer

No kyllä Paunullakin alkaa tulla kylmä hiki pintaan, jos se 250 000 - 300 000 vekotin ei tuota lyhennyksen korkojakaan... Kyllä asiakkaan palveleminen on oltava aina ensimmäinen tavoite. Paunun muistolle, jos ovat tämän unohtaneet. Kannattaa muistaa, että se kalusto on vain noin 30 % kokonaispaletista (n. 30 % reitti ja aika & hinta ja n. 30 % asiakaspalvelu).

----------


## deepthroat

> No kyllä Paunullakin alkaa tulla kylmä hiki pintaan, jos se 250 000 - 300 000 vekotin ei tuota lyhennyksen korkojakaan... Kyllä asiakkaan palveleminen on oltava aina ensimmäinen tavoite. Paunun muistolle, jos ovat tämän unohtaneet. Kannattaa muistaa, että se kalusto on vain noin 30 % kokonaispaletista (n. 30 % reitti ja aika & hinta ja n. 30 % asiakaspalvelu).


Noh ainakin viimeisessä asiakastyytyväisyys tutkimuksessa Paunu oli saanut joka suhteessa maan yleistä keskitasoa paremmat arvostelut, taisipa olla peräti maan kakkonen Koskilinjojen jälkeen. Ja tuskin nykyisillä asiakasmäärillä ja kasvuluvuilla on mitään pelkoa rahan loppumisesta. Ja tuossa em. mittauksessa asiakkaat arvostivat palvelun lisäksi myös uudehkon kaluston todella korkealle...

----------


## Lasse

> Ottakaa mallia Veljekset Salmelasta. Kalusto on ikäloppua, silti asiakkaat kulkevat ja ovat tyytyväisiä? Asiakkaan matkustustarve on se tärkein tyydytettävä, ei se että kalusto on pakasta vedettyä.


Eivät ne matkustajat kuitenkaan ihan tyytyväisinä Salmelalla matkusta, lähinnä siksi että ei muuta vaihtoehtoa ole. Kun Gold Line alkoi viime syksynä liikennöimään Keminmaan paikallislinjoja 87 mallisilla laatikkowiimoilla, niin matkustajat ihmettelivät autoja uusina, tilavina, hiljaisina, mukavina... Kun Salmela liikennöi linjoja päivässä oli keskimäärin 120 matkustajaa, viime talvena Gold Linella oli keskimäärin 250. Aika kulkee eteenpäin ja bussienkin kehitys sen mukana, se mikä oli uutta ja hienoa 70-luvulla, on auttamattomasti vanhentunutta tänäpäivänä.

----------


## tkp

> Kun Gold Line alkoi viime syksynä liikennöimään Keminmaan paikallislinjoja 87 mallisilla laatikkowiimoilla, niin matkustajat ihmettelivät autoja uusina, tilavina, hiljaisina, mukavina...


Jyväskylässäkin ihmeteltiin Connexilta tulleita B10R/Lahti401:iä että onpas uusia,  hienoja ja matalia autoja...Ja onhan ne jos vertaa B58/Kabusiin....että kyllä sillä kalustolla on aika paljon merkitystä ihmisten mielikuvissa.

----------


## killerpop

Aamulehti uutisoi Orivedellä ojaan ajaneesta linja-autosta, mahtoikohan olla Luopiosten Linjan vuoro? Ja vieläpä tämä 8:00 Orivesi - Pohja -vuoro? Jos kalusto on ollut tiukilla, niin tuollainen ei ainakaan helpota tilannetta.

(ja mikäli myöhemmin muuksi osoittautuu, moderaattorit siirtäkööt viestin sopivampaan ketjuun)

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Viimeinen uutena ostettu Leyland, eli HMV-111 on juuri poistettu rekisteristä ja siirretty hylkyriviin Taivalkorin viereen Kyynärössä. TOR-775 on sen sijaan vielä iskussa!

----------


## jtm

Luultavasti Luoppareitten #12 on mennyt poistoon kolarista johtuneestä syystä, koska rekisterikilvet oli poistettu. Ottaisivatko Taivalkoren uudelleenkäyttöön vai hankittaanko peräti käytetty auto? Jos joku hankitaan niin veikkaisin Carrus Star 501, -Star 502 tai -Star 602. Tosin luopparihan voisi ostaa vaikka Paunulta Royalin. :Very Happy:

----------


## J_J

> Jos joku hankitaan niin veikkaisin Carrus Star 501, -Star 502 tai -Star 602. Tosin luopparihan voisi ostaa vaikka Paunulta Royalin.


Vai onko tuollainen reilu 20-vuotias, kolmisen miljoonaa rullattu ja jo aikanaan pikavuoroilla raiskattu Royal liian arvokas kalustobudjettiin suhteuttaen?  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

Luopioisten linja #12 on poistettu kolarista johtuen. Kysyin asiaa luopparin heniklökunnalta ja sanoivat poistoon menneen. Jotain uuttakin ollaan kuulemma hankkimassa.

----------


## killerpop

> Jotain uuttakin ollaan kuulemma hankkimassa.


  

Eli UBI-307 on Volvo B10M / Carrus Fifty 330, vuosimallia 1996 ja alkujaan Linjebuss #1417 rekisterillä AHY-981

----------


## jtm

Eikö numerolla #7 ollut Leyland Lahti 31? Tarkoittaako tämä sitä, että viimeinenkin  Leyland olisi poistettu Luoppareilta?

----------


## killerpop

> Eikö numerolla #7 ollut Leyland Lahti 31? Tarkoittaako tämä sitä, että viimeinenkin  Leyland olisi poistettu Luoppareilta?


No tuossa fiftyssa on ovipuolella pieni numero #7, joka taitaa liittyä Bodens Busstrafikin aikaan, jossa auto kaiketi oli #67 ?

Tuo luopparin Leyland Lahti ei kaiketi virallisesti saanut koskaan mitään numeroa, kun ei sitä kaiketi aluksi linjalle kaavailtukaan. Tullessaan, 7 oli pienin vapaa numero.

Pienemmissä yrityksissä ei kylkinumerot välttämättä tuota suurtakaan lisäarvoa - ilman niitä pystyy oleen vallan.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Luopiosten nro 6, HMO-132, Volvo B58 / Lahti 31 vuodelta 1980 on poistettu liikenteestä ja rekisteristä maaliskuun alussa.
Sen sijaan Leyland Leopard PSU-3C / Lahti 31 TOR-775 voi edelleen hyvin vara-autona eikä sillä tosiaankaan ole kylkinumeroa. Leukulla sai SLHS:n retkikunta privaattikierroksen lauantaina Kyynärössä.  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

> Luopiosten nro 6, HMO-132, Volvo B58 / Lahti 31 vuodelta 1980 on poistettu liikenteestä ja rekisteristä maaliskuun alussa.


Oliko puhetta, tuleeko vielä lisää samanlaisia autoja kuin tuo helmikuussa saapunu Wiima Volvo? Kaiketi #6:n poiston myötä kalustoa pyöritetään nyt entistä tehokkaammin

----------


## jtm

> Oliko puhetta, tuleeko vielä lisää samanlaisia autoja kuin tuo helmikuussa saapunu Wiima Volvo? Kaiketi #6:n poiston myötä kalustoa pyöritetään nyt entistä tehokkaammin


Tarkoitat kai Carrus Volvoa? Puhelin tänään yhdelle Luopparin kuskille hankinnoista niin kuulemma ei olisi tulossa enään tuon Carrusin jälkeen vaan korvaisi autot #6 ja #12.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Oliko puhetta, tuleeko vielä lisää samanlaisia autoja kuin tuo helmikuussa saapunu Wiima Volvo? Kaiketi #6:n poiston myötä kalustoa pyöritetään nyt entistä tehokkaammin


Lienevätkö tilausajotkin vähentyneet. Kalustokiertokin on muuttunut, Padasjoella ei enää yövy autoa.
Leukku ajellee niin kauan kuin kone kestää. Ehjää Leyland O.680 -moottoria ei taida hevillä (eikä klassisellakaan) Suomesta löytyä, Nuutajärven Leyland-perinnepuistostakin ovat ko. myllyt kuulema loppuneet.  :Sad:  Wilson-vaihteistoja varastossa olisi, joten piti tietysti ehdottaa sellaisen asentamista Volvon EGS:n tilalle vaikkapa juuri pihassa olleeseen Lahti Falconiin...  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Alkuvuodesta tulleen Wiima Fiftyn kaveriksi on tullut nyt toinen, Ajokila valmistetty Fifty. Rekisteritunnuksella GIO-263 on YV31M3D12RA041445, vuosimallin 1994 Volvo B10M. Paikkoja näyttäisi olevan 60 kpl.

Linkki kalustokorttiin

----------


## deepthroat

Taitaa olla sitten Luopioisten linjan eka automaatti kautta aikain ?

----------


## killerpop

Tänään 4.9.2011 ensimmäistä päivää linjalla Luopioisten Linja #8
BPA-923 < JSG899 Volvo B10M / Carrus Star 302: Luopioisten Linja #8 < Lehtisen Linja < Abramssons Buss #7
Ja kuva... Luopioisten Linja #8 (Tampere, 2011-09-04)

----------


## nickr

Katselin tuossa aikani kuluksi muutamien bussien rekisteritietoja Traficomin sivuilta, ja ihmettelin kuinka Luopioisten Linjan yli 24 vuotta vanhan bussin nro #7 matkamittarilukema oli viimeisimmässä katsastuksessa ollut vain vähän yli 28 000 km. Sehän on aivan mitättömän vähän! Bussilla on kuitenkin ollut useita omistajia jo ennen Luopioisten Linjaa, joten ihmettelen kyllä, että autoa on noin vähän käytetty.

Kuitenkin Traficomin tietojen mukaan autot #6 ja #7 olisi ilmeisesti poistettu jo liikenteestä (tänä vuonna?), Bussikirjaston kalustolistalla ne on kuitenkin merkitty vielä nykyiseksi kalustoksi, joten pitäisikö sivua siis päivittää?

----------


## tkp

> Katselin tuossa aikani kuluksi muutamien bussien rekisteritietoja Traficomin sivuilta, ja ihmettelin kuinka Luopioisten Linjan yli 24 vuotta vanhan bussin nro #7 matkamittarilukema oli viimeisimmässä katsastuksessa ollut vain vähän yli 28 000 km. Sehän on aivan mitättömän vähän! Bussilla on kuitenkin ollut useita omistajia jo ennen Luopioisten Linjaa, joten ihmettelen kyllä, että autoa on noin vähän käytetty.


Tuohon lukemaan saa laittaa joko miljoonan tai kaksi eteen niin saadaan oikea, autolla ajettu km-määrä mutta katsastuksessa merkitään mittarilukema, joka tuon ikäisessä autossa on maksimissaan 999999km

----------


## nickr

> Tuohon lukemaan saa laittaa joko miljoonan tai kaksi eteen niin saadaan oikea, autolla ajettu km-määrä mutta katsastuksessa merkitään mittarilukema, joka tuon ikäisessä autossa on maksimissaan 999999km


Ahaa, no tuo selittääkin asian. :Laughing:

----------


## nickr

Luopioisten Linjan linjalle 43 on tullut seuraavat uudet vuorot 10.1. alkaen:

6:05 ja 16:15 Pälkäne-Tampere

7:05 ja 17:30 Tampere-Pälkäne

https://luopioistenlinja.fi/aikataulut/

----------


## vaajy

> Luopioisten Linjan linjalle 43 on tullut seuraavat uudet vuorot 10.1. alkaen:
> 
> 6:05 ja 16:15 Pälkäne-Tampere
> 
> 7:05 ja 17:30 Tampere-Pälkäne
> 
> https://luopioistenlinja.fi/aikataulut/


Tuolla mainitsemallasi Pälkäneellä olisi kyllä hyvä käydä joskus. Toivottavasti liikennettä on vielä kesälläkin, jolloin luultavasti Pälkäneelle menisin.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Yhtiön kalusto on täydentynyt hiljattain käytetyllä autolla. Tuore bongaus autosta MSG-889, joka on Volvo B12M / Carrus Star 302. Toistaiseksi kokovalkoisen auton perässä lukee erheellisesti "B12". 
> 
> Akseliväliä autolla 7metriä ja koneena malliston suurin, 420 hevosvoimainen mylly.
> 
> Niin ja puhukoot kuvat puolestaan:
> http://killerpop.irc.fi/jlf/MSG-889.jpghttp://killerpop.irc.fi/jlf/MSG-889-2.jpg


Tämä näemmä Truckpartsilla varaosiksi Ajoneuvo ID: TP14717 https://www.bustruckparts.com/?lang=...%25202002%2520

Jossain ojan tai jonkun puolella se on käynyt.

----------


## nickr

> Tämä näemmä Truckpartsilla varaosiksi Ajoneuvo ID: TP14717 https://www.bustruckparts.com/?lang=...%25202002%2520
> 
> Jossain ojan tai jonkun puolella se on käynyt.


Katoppas vaan, jotain sille alkuvuodesta sattunut kun Bussikirjastossa se oli huhtikuun alussa merkitty poistetuksi.

----------


## killerpop

> Jossain ojan tai jonkun puolella se on käynyt.


Ojapa hyvinkin, oli aurattu vähän liian leveästi.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Mitä autoja Luopparille on nyt tullut, viimeksi taisi tulla Lampiselta Volvo 9500. Myös Mersun Sprinter tullut? Onko muita, eräs väitti, että olisivat ostaneet myös toisen Sprinterin (Tilausliikenne Hangen vanha?) mutta tiedä taas näistä hevosmiesten toimistoista.

----------


## killerpop

> Mitä autoja Luopparille on nyt tullut, viimeksi taisi tulla Lampiselta Volvo 9500.


Tavallaan ei tullu Lampiselta, vaan oli VDL:n 20202022, joskin Salon Tilausmatkat käytti sitä ainakin vielä ennen myyntiään ja samassa asussa. Ko autolle pitäisi olla syyskuussa varattuna paikka maalarilla ja saanee numeron #7.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Ahaa, selvä juttu. Saa nähdä uusitaanko muita aikoja enää lähiaikoina, ainakin #7 eli Carrus Fifty on maannut Kyynärössä lysähtäneenä jo tovin, meneeköhän poistoon vai jääköhän varalle. Viimeisenä "vanhemmista autoista" lähtenee todennäköisesti #5 jos ei mitään erikoista satu, erittäin hyvä kuntoisen oloinen ikäisekseen, ilmeisesti viimeinen taloon uutena ostettu?

----------


## Tuomas.P

Luopioisten linja #1, #3, #5, #7 & Volvo 9500 bongattu Kyynäröstä, #1 odotteli lähtöä tien toisella puolella ja jonkin ajan kuluttua oli siitä kadonnutkin. #7 näytti surulliselta en usko, että tulee enää linjalle. #2 & Mercedes-benz Sprinter yöpynevät ilmeisesti Puutikkalassa?

----------

